# Miya is 8 mos today



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

My little squirt is 8 months young today. Make her stop growing! I want her to stay my sweet baby puppy forevers!!! This is a pic of Miya and dad playing a few weeks ago. Her face cracks me up!! Happy 8 mos squirt, I love you:love7:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

precious and I understand completely Sonny will be a year the end of July


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

They grow up to fast.. She is a cutie!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I just adore her face.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She is adorable! I know exactly how you feel! Jaxx will be 11 months on June 6th. Everyone around our neighborhood is always saying how small he is but I keep seeing how much he has grown. They grow up so fast!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Miya and papa are so super cute!!! 

Happy 8 months beautiful girl!  I wish you many many many happy years with your mom & dad!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Amy Jo, I know what you mean. She's gotten so big. I was looking at pics from when we first brought her home and I can't believe she's already 8mos. I know we have many wonderful years ahead of us, it's just she's my world. She's been home with us only since November, but it feels like a lifetime.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

They win you over quickly, don't they Tiffany?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

teetee said:


> Amy Jo, I know what you mean. She's gotten so big. I was looking at pics from when we first brought her home and I can't believe she's already 8mos. I know we have many wonderful years ahead of us, it's just she's my world. She's been home with us only since November, but it feels like a lifetime.


I know exactly what you mean! We are going away for Friday night this weekend and I am all stressed because we are putting Jaxx in a kennel for the night. The longest we have been away from him since November is 8 to 10 hours. 
I can't imagine our lives without him now. Most days Brock says hello to Jaxx when he gets home before he says hello to me.
They become a part of your heart so fast!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

yes they do. I have mounds of homework to do and I have just been snuggling and playing with her  She's being so sweet today. She's so sweet everyday. How am I ever going to get anything done? hahaha.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> I know exactly what you mean! We are going away for Friday night this weekend and I am all stressed because we are putting Jaxx in a kennel for the night. The longest we have been away from him since November is 8 to 10 hours.
> I can't imagine our lives without him now. Most days Brock says hello to Jaxx when he gets home before he says hello to me.
> They become a part of your heart so fast!


oh no  it's too bad you don't have a friend or family member that you could trust to watch him. I have anxiety at the thought of not being with Miya. Before I got her, I was a traveler. Now, if I even go anywhere overnight, I make sure it's somewhere she can come. The day will come where I will want to take a trip and she won't be able to. I don't know how I am going to handle that. People say "it's just a dog", but not to me, she's more than that. She really is my best friend.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I know the feeling about homework. I have been trying all day to do 4 assignments and have only managed to get one done. I have been playing and walking Jaxx instead.

I wish we had someone to just leave him with but both of our families are up north. We tried a couple friends but they are not dog people.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

poor thing. He will be fine though I'm sure. Will there be any other small dogs for him to play with?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes they said they were booked full this weekend and he would only go out with small dogs.
When we dropped off his shot records last week we met a little yorkie that is being boarded for six months. Jaxx got along well with him.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

good. I'm happy to hear that. I hope that it eased your worry.


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

Her and Cali must be twinsies! Cali just turned 8 mo., too! 

She is SO adorable!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

she is a beautiful girl!!


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy birthday Miya, you have to stop growing now for your mummy ok?,she,s really cute.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

my little squirt!  thanks all for the comments. Miya and I love you guys!


----------



## Vereyna (May 1, 2012)

what a doll face, happy 8 months Miya!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You better post pics of her in the new melon harness when it comes, 
I bet the color will look awesome on her! You know what other pics
I want? Some of your kitty, he's sooo handsome! There now that I
gave you my requests, get to work!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

hehehe LS, you're so silly! But yes mam! I will get right on that. I have some really funny ones of Taji. He's got so much personality. Gimme a day or two, or three, maybe 4


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Woohoo, I need to be a bossy b more often! It works!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

That face is just toooo much!!! Too cute!!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww cute! XD tillie will be one on the 5th of july! XD im excited but no party as got no one to come  would just be me , mum , pippi and tillie so  x


----------



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

so adorable!
i totally understand, Klein is around the same age and i also got it at around the same time as you and he was TINY and has grown so much. he actually looks very similar built to yours... still extremely cute and... they will always stay our little babies!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahhhh! I'm a little late (I was away), but Happy 8 months, Miya!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I can't believe I missed Miya's 8 month birthday! Where have I been? Happy birthday cutie. Love the new siggy by the way, your cat has so much personality


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Sarah! Taji is full of personality! I am not really a cat person, but I love my Taji Taj! He's the coolest.


----------

